# [SOLVED] Psu Problem - Xfire/sli



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I have no idea if i can just buy a 750watt power supply and get 2 gfx cards - how would i make it run? Do i need anything extra? 


Getting 2x 4850 with a Advance EA4G-750 750 watts

The only problem i have is getting the cards connected with the psu - help me please  :sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Motherboard, case, ???


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Make sure the Motherboard is Crossfire (intel) and Not SLI (Nvidia). Crossfire will not run on an SLI board.


750W Good quality should be fine, along with the correct connectors.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

I have the motherboard that i need and the only problem i have is connecting the psu to the Radeon graphic cards (4850's) all i need to know is what kind of wires or whatever it is i need  i just need the name so i can go to the PC shop and say "i need this thingie"


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Oh, and if it helps ill post the whole build of the PC --:

Advance EA4G-750 750W PSU

Corsair TWIN 2X PC6400 CL5 4 GB (2x2)

GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-DS4 - Socket AM2+

AMD Black Edition Phenom X4 9850 2.5ghz

SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY Radeon HD 4850 - Dual Slot - 512MB x2

Case: Advance Aeolus 8616G

I have a 250gb harddisk with Windows XP Home Edition 32bit but im installing Vista Ultimate 64 bit - you dont see any problems in this setup do you? :4-dontkno /dream:heartlove


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

That PSU is terrible and wont power your system



You need :

Thermaltake toughpower
PC Power and cooling
Corsair TX
Coolermaster Real power pro

750Watts will be ok though.



As for the cables, You will need 2 PCI-E 6pin connectors.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Can you possibly find a good PSU on pixmania.com (in denmark) for no more than 600(dkk) danish krones? i have no idea what to look for and im on a budget


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Im afraid i cant speak danish, and the website is written in it.

Im sure we have someone on the Tech team thats from Denmark, ill ask him to help you out


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Cool xD thats lovely, thanks alot... hehe, any way i can +rep or something for you? lol


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

I have an idea - what about this one? Its like 150 watts lower but i dont think 750 watt is really needed.. is it? http://shg.dk/p/2113593


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

You will need to increase your budget slightly for a good quality 700-750W PSU.

*Corsair 750W* - 770DKK

*Cooler Master 700W* - 1000DKK


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

I hear alot of good about Corsair, so if you think that 750w psu is more than enough i should probably just get it 

Any tips tho? suggestions or something about my build? Its only for gaming - i use fraps alot though.. dont know if thats got to do with anything


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

To get a more accurate idea of your computer's power requirements, enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

If I was you, I would go for a single Radeon HD4870 instead of the 2 HD4850s. Less power requirements, easier to keep cool, and very similar framerates in games for much less money. So you would have more money to spend on a really good PSU, and possibly add another 4870 at a later date if required.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

I second the 4870.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Psu Problem - Xfire/sli*

Hmm... ok, flunk that plan.. I have a new idea, i have a 2.8 ghz, from my old system, that should OC to at least 3.4 ghz, which is more than fine for me.. And i dont need xfire or a SLI system, just 1 single 4870.. So can anyone help me build a PC up from buttom? as said i have a 2.8 ghz intel core 2 duo lga 775  thanks alot for all the help (it wasnt a waste, i learnt alot of stuff about psu's)  :laugh: 

edit: actually.. My old system was a 3.0ghz intel p4, and a 8800gts 320 g80 and 2gb 667 mhz ram .. 550w psu, and p5n-e sli i think - what system would be just abit better but still good enough to play games like Hellgate London and COD4 with max graphics? dx10 and some AA? 

sorry for all the mess im making  :sigh:

and i play WoW aswell, i raid alot.. i would love to be able to do 25man instances without lag - i dont know if its GPU or CPU lag.. or even ram, what would need to better to prevent that kind of lag? if your wondering what 25man instances are, the easiest way to show you what i mean is watch this movie from 0:40 and you will see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGF2zSXrlhU


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your old cpu is probably killing your frame rates ....... the pentium D was not much of a gamer and neither is the P4 single core anymore ....... the 8800 GTS should still be able to kick some butt ......... not with those cpu's though


----------

